# Pigeons At Animal Place In Vacaville CA



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I have been told there are approximately 60 pigeons at the Animal Place in Vacaville CA that are in urgent need of homes. If you can adopt any of these pigeons, please contact them and let us know here on Pigeon-Talk:

http://www.animalplace.org/

I have no specific information as to what type(s) of pigeons these may be .. only that they need to get homes ASAP.

Terry


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Terry, I wish I could help, but I'm maxed out right now. I'm an hour or so away,
if there's some other way to help let me know.

fp


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Pictures Of Some Of The Vacaville Birds*

http://www.rims.net/Vacaville

Terry


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Wow*

Those are some beautiful birds. What part of Ca. is the fram located? Not recalling this city as be southren.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Vacaville is a bit southwest of Sacramento just off I-80. Here's a link to the sanctuary website http://www.animalplace.org We are working on getting these birds down to Bart's along with some others that are in need of homes.

Terry


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Terry, are these birds an accumulation over time, or did someone need to close up their loft?

fp


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

feralpigeon said:


> Terry, are these birds an accumulation over time, or did someone need to close up their loft?
> 
> fp


They all came from one place and all at the same time .. I think the owner relinquished them due to being unable to continue caring for the birds .. will have to check the original posts I got regarding these birds.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Here's what the farm sanctuary posted about the pigeons after rescuing them:

_We are in the process of rescuing almost 100 animals on a small family farm near here. The animals have not been cared for properly for years, and the property has fell into disrepair. I am asking if you could help us with the approximately 60 small multi-colored pigeons/doves in a small enclosure. _ 

Terry


----------

